# Application actualité fonctionnant en hors connexion



## thierry_b (31 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un utilise t'il une application pour lire les actualités hors ligne : on clique sur un bouton pour télécharger tous les articles, et après on coche un mode pour qu'il n'utilise que le cache hors connexion.

Très pratique quand on a peu ou pas de réseau dans le métro.

PS: Je sais qu'il existe des applications de lecture différé:  http://www.igen.fr/tests/2012/04/lecture-differee-comparatif-dinstapaper-readability-et-pocket-85699, mais bon je préfère une application de news qui l'intègre ce qui est beaucoup mieux.

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2016)

A l'air des réseaux sans fil quasiment  illimité, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt d'une telle application...


----------



## thierry_b (3 Janvier 2016)

T'as bien lu mon message?

Evidemment, quand on est en extérieur ou bien même chez moi, il n'y a aucun problème...


----------



## Gwen (3 Janvier 2016)

J'utilise l'application canadienne de La Presse, c'est d'une part ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux au niveau qualité de l'information, mais aussi dans son fonctionnement et sa gestion des infos et des rubriques. Je trouve ça dommage de passer par une application québécoise, mais j'arrive a avoir des infos sérieuses sur la France et surtout une bonne analyse que je n'ai jamais trouvées sur les autres applications françaises que ce soit celle du Monde ou autre. Et pourtant j'en ai testé des dizaines. 

Bien sur, une fois les informations chargées, il est possible de tout consulter hors ligne.


----------



## thierry_b (3 Janvier 2016)

gwen a dit:


> J'utilise l'application canadienne de La Presse, c'est d'une part ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux au niveau qualité de l'information, mais aussi dans son fonctionnement et sa gestion des infos et des rubriques. Je trouve ça dommage de passer par une application québécoise, mais j'arrive a avoir des infos sérieuses sur la France et surtout une bonne analyse que je n'ai jamais trouvées sur les autres applications françaises que ce soit celle du Monde ou autre. Et pourtant j'en ai testé des dizaines.
> 
> Bien sur, une fois les informations chargées, il est possible de tout consulter hors ligne.



Merci beaucoup, je la testerai 

Par contre, est-ce que si on se trouve dans le métro et qu'on a peu de réseaux, il peut essayer de forcer un rechargement (à cause de l'infime réseau pourri détecté) qui fera planter du coup l'appli?
L'idéal, ça aurait été un mode pour lui dire, "maintenant tu vas plus sur le net et tu te cantonnes à ta base locale).


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2016)

En fait, dans La Presse, tu as la fonction "avion" qui permet de charger les données avant le départ, mais également les réactualiésés dès que le réseau revient. L'avantage étant d'avoir toujours les articles complets sans nécessairement avoir un réseau à proximité, d'où l'avion.

Je n'ai jamais vu ça dans d'autres applications de news et je trouve ça fort dommage. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais trouvé une autre bonne application de news. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi toutes les autres applications ne s'inspirent pas de celle-ci. Soit c’est moi qui suis d’une exigence trop singulière, soit les patrons de presse française ne croient pas à la presse en ligne et c'est juste une pub pour que le public achète du papier. Dans ce dernier cas, c’est une mauvaise pub, car j'en suis venu à détester Le Monde après avoir lu des articles inexacts ou inutiles.


----------



## thierry_b (7 Janvier 2016)

gwen a dit:


> En fait, dans La Presse, tu as la fonction "avion" qui permet de charger les données avant le départ, mais également les réactualiésés dès que le réseau revient. L'avantage étant d'avoir toujours les articles complets sans nécessairement avoir un réseau à proximité, d'où l'avion.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu ça dans d'autres applications de news et je trouve ça fort dommage. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais trouvé une autre bonne application de news. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi toutes les autres applications ne s'inspirent pas de celle-ci. Soit c’est moi qui suis d’une exigence trop singulière, soit les patrons de presse française ne croient pas à la presse en ligne et c'est juste une pub pour que le public achète du papier. Dans ce dernier cas, c’est une mauvaise pub, car j'en suis venu à détester Le Monde après avoir lu des articles inexacts ou inutiles.



Ha ok.

Elle est pas mal pour le mode hors connexion je trouve, mais par contre, ce qu'il y a dans les actualités par rapport aux actualités française ne me conviennent pas malheureusement, c'est assez orienté Canada, ce que je comprends tout à fait ^^.

Je te remercie en tout cas .


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2016)

Oui,, c'est orienté canada en effet, mais souvent, en international, j'ai des nouvelles plus fraiches sur le monde que dans les support locaux.

L'avantage étant de pouvoir masquer les type d'actu que tu ne souhaite pas. Notamment les actu canadiennes.


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2016)

Oui,, c'est orienté canada en effet, mais souvent, en international, j'ai des nouvelles plus fraiches sur le monde que dans les support locaux.

L'avantage étant de pouvoir masquer les type d'actu que tu ne souhaite pas. Notamment les actu canadiennes.


----------

